# My favorite pij picture



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

I use little G23 for a background on my PC. I think it's the best pij picture I've ever taken. It was just B4 dinner and he was puffing up to get my attention and get his cup filled with seeds.

NAB


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Another picture contest contender!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a great photo - love the direct eye contact and irridescent feathers! Sometimes we forget how incredible it is that pigeons can exhibit no fear of humans many times their size, and in fact, treat us as equals. Very cool!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a great expression, Nab!

I'm SURE that he's saying: "Well! IT'S ABOUT TIME!"

Well done and many thanks for posting such a cutie!

Hugs and Scritches

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yep, that's a winner, Nab! Hold on to that photo for the contest!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*In Your Face!*

What a face.....like he is saying......"Well.....what about my dinner???"

That's one priceless expression.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think he is saying, "Nab, you're da man". Remarkable closeup showing what beautiful eyes they have.

Nab, isn't it around the time your Canada geese start their nest in your flower bed?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

HA! What a cutie! He looks like a cartoon almost.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab...great photo of G23, lol. To me, pigeons often get that deer caught in headlights look, at least to me. 

Very cute though.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Nab,

Really cute!!

Lindi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a cutie pie. Love the look.
Thanks for the great pic.

Reti


----------

